# 2010 Defy Advanced 2 vs Advanced 3



## bsp2071 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello, I am looking at buying my first road bike for century rides and I need a little advice. I am looking at the 2010 Giant Defy Advanced 2 or 3. Both bikes basically have Shimano 105 components but have a few exceptions.

Advanced 2 - http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/defy.advanced.2/3890/37093/ 
Brakes:	Shimano 105
Crankset:	Shimano 105 
BB: Shimano Dura-Ace 
Rims:	Mavic Aksium Race 
Tires:	Michelin Pro3 
Saddle:	Fizik Aliante Delta 

Advanced 3 - http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/defy.advanced.3.compact/3890/37094/
Brakes:	Tektro TK-R710
Crankset:	FSA Gossamer
BB: FSA Mega-Exo
Rims:	Mavic CXP22
Tires:	Michelin Lithion 2
Saddle:	Selle Royal Seta

I can get the Advanced 2 for $2200 and the Advanced 3 $1850. Are the above differences worth the $350 price difference? I'm not focusing too much on how the bike looks because the Adv 2 is more appealing to the eye.

Thank you in advance for any suggestions or advice.


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

Ask whatever shop you're buying from if they'll throw in the taxes and drop 100 bucks off the Advanced 2. In my shop I've built up both of them and for the extra 350, its getting to be a bit of a push, but if 100 bucks was knocked off then I'd definitely consider it. They're both very nice bikes and you should enjoy either of them immensely. 

If anything having the full 105 drive train and brakes will mesh just that much nicer and look better on a bike that has a little more pop to the paint job!


----------



## bsp2071 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you for the advice Toflat!


----------



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

I picked up my Defy Adv.2 in Sept.First LBS said they could take $50.00 off the $2550.00msrp.I went looking for an 09 model at a second shop.They didn't have my size but told me they could get me the 2010 for $2200.00 if I wanted,so I jumped on it.Sounds like I should have haggled a little more! Awesome ride as well as an awesome looking bike.Centuries should be fun on this frame! FYI-bike come standard with 25cc tires.I have grown to like them and probably won't go back to 23's.(but I weigh 180)


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I purchased my 2010 Defy Advanced 0 back in late August. Coming off an S3 I was concerned if the bike would be aggressive enough with the taller headtube and different geometry including but not limited to the longer chainstays.

I did the Horrible Hundred in less than 4.5 hours on the Defy. The bike handles very well, stable on fast descents but will still carve turns in an aggressive manner. I went from a 12cm drop to an 8cm drop and a a 5cm shorter tt. The bike fits me well and rides nicely. I am pleased with it overall.

The DA rims are tubeless but I've continued to use the Michelin Pro 3 25mm tires that came stock on the bike. After the first couple of rides I was going to change back to 23's but I have grown to really like the 25mm tire. I may continue to use them?! I only weigh 150lbs at six foot.


----------



## bsp2071 (Nov 29, 2009)

Jiggerjake/Comer, thanks for the feedback. The Defy 2 should be coming in around the end of the month so I should have it for the New Year.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Enjoy and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

bsp2071 said:


> Jiggerjake/Comer, thanks for the feedback. The Defy 2 should be coming in around the end of the month so I should have it for the New Year.


Congrats on the bike. Let us know what you think after you get some miles on it.I'm still working on the pics of mine for you.My daughter the computer wiz is down with the flu.


----------



## bsp2071 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks and I will let you know after I have gotten some miles in. Hope you daughter feels better soon.


----------

